# water behind background



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

has anyone ever had a water get behind their DIY background? One of my pieces did not fit perfectly flush and I am slightly worried some water might get behind it. Is that okay? there is tons of silicone. has anyone ever had a similar experience?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

If it is siliconed on, it should be no problem. I think it's common for some water to get back there - definitely happens in my background. I'd only worry about it if there is a big enough hole that fish can swim back there and get stuck.


----------



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

Got it thank you!


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

I cut round holes in my background in spots that you can't see and covered it with black plastic mesh.
Because when i asked this question people said if their is no water flow behind it the water will go yuck.


----------



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

makes sense. I think I will try to stick a powerhead in the corner to encourage movement


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

I suppose as long as the water can drain at the same time you do your water changes it should be okay. Otherwise I would try and cut/drill a drainage hole to be on the safe side. I think no matter what background/decorations you have in the tank there will be deadspots, but as avid fishkeepers who do regular maintenance I am sure these deadspots get some movement usually once a week or more.


----------



## seamount (Jul 3, 2014)

gotcha. what exactly happens with the stagnant water? why is it a problem?


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

I am assuming it's due to the build up of legionella in stagnant water. This is obviously deadly but I cannot see this happening in a well kept tank.


----------



## Nathan Shaw (Jun 20, 2014)

Just looked it up a bit http://www.legionnairesdisease.nl/a...ase/42-questions-on-legionnaires’-disease#2.1. If you have your temp set below 25oC then it won't grow. So the temperature of the tank should also help reduce this risk. Most tanks I think max at about 27oC so this will be borderline for the growth of the bacteria


----------

